# Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft



## olaft64 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
ich bin ein wenig verwirrt. 

Ich habe heute zum ersten Mal eine neue Stroft geflochten in 7kg gefischt,  kombiniert mit einem Berkley FC Vorfach 0.27. Ich hatte Abrisse des Wirbels am FC- Knoten,  der Rest hält. Sogar Drilling und Jighaken bei Haenger aufgebogen.

Auf einer anderen Rolle habe ich eine 9kg PowerPro geflochten, mit dem gleichen FC Vorfach. Abrisse in der geflochtenen Schnur, die seit max. 6 Monaten immer mit mindestens 1 m Vorfach am Baggersee gefischt wurde. Gleiche Knoten (verbesserter Albright- und Clinchknoten) bei beiden. 

Ist meine PP eine schlechte Charge, kann ich Fehler bei der Lagerung oder ähnliches gemacht haben? Danke für eine Erklärung/ Lösungsansätze...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Lese Dir mal das hier durch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252349&highlight=Gef%E4lschte
Ev. ist Deine PowerPro auch nicht original.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Power Pro ist einfach eine schei** Schnur. Nichts weiter.

Ich hab bei einer Rolle mal eine Rollenfüllung davon umsonst bekommen. Stroft hatten sie dort nicht. Naja, einem geschenkten Gaul...

6-7x an der Küste gefischt, dann bin ich in einen anderen Laden gegangen und hab mir R2 draufgemacht. Die PP verliert schön ihre Beschichtung und dann sind Albrightknoten auch nichtmehr drinne. Absolute Glückssache das da mal einer hält, wenn die Schnur wenige Stunden gefischt wurde.

Das die PP Schrott ist kann man schon sehen, wenn man den Alrbright gemacht hat und die PP am überstehenden Ende direkt aufzwirbelt. Das gibt Vertrauen!

Damit kannst du Pakete schnüren.


----------



## olaft64 (20. Mai 2013)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Lese Dir mal das hier durch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252349&highlight=Gef%E4lschte
> Ev. ist Deine PowerPro auch nicht original.



Das schließe ich eigentlich aus- keine Internetbestellung, sondern beim Tackledealer vor Ort.  Eigentlich vertrauenswürdig,  ohne Zweifel. Deshalb die Verwirrung.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Housic (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das die PP Schrott ist kann man schon sehen, wenn man den Alrbright gemacht hat und die PP am überstehenden Ende direkt aufzwirbelt. Das gibt Vertrauen!
> 
> Damit kannst du Pakete schnüren.


 
Kann ich bestätigen.. Hab mir auch PP geholt in 0.15 und ebenfalls dasgleiche beobachtet..


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Im Gegensatz zu Allrounder finde ich die PP nicht so schlecht.
Fische sie seit einigen Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich nur die Durchmesser ab 0,15 mm fische. Die dünnen Durchmesser 0,10 und 0,13 gefallen mir nicht sonderlich. Diese sind erstens sehr platt und zweitens ist die Knotenfestigkeit bei beiden eher bescheiden.
Wenn PP, dann ab 0,15mm. Für alles feinere soll die Stroft bestens geeignet sein.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Ganz einfach, wenn bei stroft 7kg draufsteht, hält die Schnur auch 7 kg!!!
Bei allen anderen kannst du meistens mind. 30-50% abziehen.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Ne pp mit 9kg hält eher so in dem Bereich 5-6 kg.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Übrigens hab ich auf meine Rolle etwas mehr R2 als 13er PP draufbekommen.


----------



## pike-81 (20. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!
Würde mal Deine Beringung und die Schnurführung der Rolle überprüfen.
Auch absolut tödlich: Rauchen beim aktiven Angeln.
Evtl. beschädigst Du auch Deine Schnur beim Transport ans Wasser.
Meine Rollen kommen immer in ein Täschchen oder einen Stoffbeutel.
Fische auch PP in verschiedenen Stärken.
Hab Großspulen über einen ThinkBig-Händler geordert und bin sehr zufrieden.
Petri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Habe auf meiner Slammer eine 15lbs US Power Pro, auch über die Bucht in den Staaten bestellt, 2 Jahre ist die glaube ich jetzt alt und nicht ein einziges Mal gerissen oder sonst irgendwas. Einfach nur ein Traum von Schnur (benutze allerdings No-knot Binder).

Bin am Überlegen, ob die nächste Rolle auch wieder Power Pro kriegt oder Stroft, letztere geht bei den hohen Lauflängen aber so sehr ins Geld :c Soll eine kleine Multi für die Ostsee werden, die fassen ja ein wenig mehr...


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wenn bei stroft 7kg draufsteht, hält die Schnur auch 7 kg!!!
> Bei allen anderen kannst du meistens mind. 30-50% abziehen.



die pp hält auch das was drauf steht(und mehr), man muß sie eben nur in den usa holen, da stimmen die angaben.
warum es hier andere angaben gibt als bei den amis wird wohl keiner erklären können.

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

genau, und was sagen uns diese ANgaben gegenüber den Deutschen ???
Genau das was ich vorher geschrieben habe.
Ich bezog mich auf Deutsche ANgaben und nicht auf irgendwelche USA, Japan oder China Angaben.
Die Schnur ist ja nun keine amndere in den USA, dort werden eben nur die reellen Tragkräfte angegeben. Soweit ich weiß sogar die Nassknotenfestigkeit bei irgend son STandardknoten. Kann mich da aber auch täuschen.
Wenn mich nicht alles irrt ist die 10 lbs (4,53 kg) hier bei uns die 15er. Und bei uns ist die mit 9 kg angegeben.
Hier mal die offizielle Seite dazu.
http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...s/power_pro_v2/info/using_powerpro/specs.html

und hier noch eine kleine Mini-Tabelle:
0,15mm (9kg)  - 10lb (4.53)
0,19mm (13kg) - 15lb (6.8)
0,23mm (15kg) - 20lb (9.06)
0,28mm (20kg) - 30lb (13.6)

Dementsprechend währe eine Stroft Typ3 irgendwo zwischen einer 0.15er und 0.19er PP angesiedelt.


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

das hier gelogen wird.
wie gesagt wer dort kauft bekommt auch das was drauf steht.
und wenn hier falsche angaben gemacht werden, ist die schnur deswegen keine schlechte.
entweder man sucht sich hier das passende äquivalent zu den richtigen angaben in den usa oder man kauft eben gleich dort und weiß was man hat.
ist zudem noch billiger als hier kaufen.

antonio


----------



## Chiforce (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Also ich hab die US-PP S8S in 10lb, 15lb, 20lb und 40lb in Verwendung, super Schnur, absolut hohe Tragkraft und sehr gute Abriebsfestigkeit. Wer behauptet die original PP ist schlecht, macht entweder was Falsch, hat das falsche Angelgerät oder kann damit generell nicht um.


----------



## olaft64 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Okay, ich sehe es ein. 

Ich mache nichts falsch mit Lagerung o.ä.. Werde mir dann auch auf die andere Rolle die Stroft 7kg machen lassen und lieber 10 € mehr ausgeben und das mit geretteten Ködern (bis auf neue Haken) schnell einsparen...

Danke für die Kommentare
Olaf


----------



## olaft64 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Würde mal Deine Beringung und die Schnurführung der Rolle überprüfen.
> Auch absolut tödlich: Rauchen beim aktiven Angeln.
> Evtl. beschädigst Du auch Deine Schnur beim Transport ans Wasser.
> ...


 
Ringe werde ich nochmal kontrollieren, denn auch bei einer neuen Rute reicht einmal ungünstig an den Baum "hauen"... 
Nichtraucher bin ich und eine Transporttasche für montierte Ruten (mit Einstecken, dass die Schnur weg ist vom Reißverschluß) verwende ich auch. Das kann es nicht sein.

Aber danke für die Hinweise!
Olaf


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Ich fische die Powerpro nun schon einigen Jahre in Stärken von 10Lbs-40Lbs und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit.
Abrisse,außer gewollte, beim vergeblichen Hängerlösen, hatte ich noch nie!
Allerdings mache ich keine Knoten (Albright) sondern nehme knotless-Verbinder.
Meine Spulen mache ich immer voll,schließlich ist die Schnur deutlich billiger als die Stroft.
Dennoch halte ich die Stroft für die qualitativ bessere Schnur,kommt allerdings wegen des hohen Preises und der Singerei in den Ringen, bei mir nur noch in Einzelfällen auf die Rolle.
Den Unterschied Amerikanische und Deutsche Powerpro gibt es gar nicht,die Schnüre sind identisch, bezüglich Durchmesser (da schreiben die Amis eben nichts drauf) und Tragkraft!
Ich habe sowohl "Ami" Powerpro und Deutsche, kann beim besten Willen keinen Materialunterschied erkennen!

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

hat ja auch keiner gesagt, daß da ein materialunterschied besteht.
warum übernimmt man hier nicht einfach die ami-angaben und gut ist.
warum so ein durcheinander bei den angaben.
sind wir hier so "dünner-durchmesser-geil" ?
warum wird hier nicht einfach nach tragkraft ver/gekauft?

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

weil der "einfache dumme" Käufer immer verarscht werden möchte. Hauptsache dünn und trägt viel. Sorry, ist aber zu 80% so.


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

vielleicht auch weil er hier ohne risiko verarscht werden darf.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, das die R2 dünner ist als die 13er PP und die R2 auf einmal ohne Probleme zu knoten ist und auch nicht ausfranst.

Wenn dann die Lösung ist, eine 20er PP zu nehmen. Bitte...


----------



## ayron (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



antonio schrieb:


> vielleicht auch weil er hier ohne risiko verarscht werden darf.
> 
> antonio



Hier richtet nur keiner! Was wird wohl los sein, wenn ein Bassprofi seinen Siegerbass wegen der falschen Angaben verliert?!
Er sagt die ist ******* und dann kauft die in Amerika sicher kein Schwein mehr!
"Profis" ind DE sagen doch nie was schlechtes


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Der ungefähre Real(!!)durchmesser einer Schnur interessiert mich insofern, als dass ich die Rollenfüllung wenigstens grob berechnen kann, wenn ich eine Großspule aufteile.

Auf die Herstellerangaben geb ich dabei gar nix - die sind wie gesagt null verlässlich.

Es interessiert mich schon, wieviel Füllungen ich aus einer Großspule rausbekomme oder dann evtl. nicht nutzbare Reste (= verschwendetes Geld) rumliegen habe.

Letzteres möchte ich möglichst vermeiden (ich steh inzwischen nicht mehr so auf Unterfüttern und packe am liebsten nur Geflecht mit Doppelklebtape drauf). Insofern finde ich es schon praktisch, wenn man wenigstens grob abschätzen kann, wieviel von welchem Produkt draufpasst.

Nehmen wir mal an, jemand hat gar keine Ahnung, wie sich das mit den Realdurchmessern verhält. Dann kauft er sich eine Abu-Rolle.

Wenn man sich z. B. die spezielle Geflechtsspule mancher Abu-Rollen anguckt, packen die nur 110 m von ner 0,14er oder so.

Wenn man nun davon ausgeht, dass ne 0,14er real mindestens ne 018er bis 020er ist, gehen dann vielleicht noch poplige 70 m davon auf die Spule.

Falls der barschfischenwollende Käufer dann womöglich noch meint, sich ne 0,06er Whiplash draufziehen zu müssen, vielleicht nur noch gefühlte 35 m 

Das dürfte dann so ziemlich unbrauchbar sein - und der Rest liegt ebenso unbrauchbar rum.

Ist schon irgendwie krank auch vom Rollenhersteller, Spulenkapazitäten für ne Geflechtsspule anzugeben, die sich anhand von Mono berechnen, aber mit Geflochtener (vor allem quasi aus eigenem Hause) real so gut wie nicht erreichbar sind.

Wer sich da vorab nicht auskennt, macht viel Geld kaputt. Von daher finde ich die Durchmesserabweichungen vor allem Anfängern mit wenig Geld gegenüber nicht fair.

Würden die Durchmesserangaben wenigstens einigermaßen hinkommen, könnte man z. B. easy sagen: "Meine Rolle packt 150 m 0,25er. Also kaufe ich mir ne 150-m-Spule mit Geflecht. Passt, und ich habe keine lästigen Reste". Wie bei Mono eben.

Dass das bei Geflecht wg. eben des durch die Flechtung schwankenden Durchmessers nicht geht, ist mir klar. Aber so dermaßen riesige Abweichungen müssen IMO echt nicht sein.

Bei der Stroft kommts wenigstens einigermaßen hin. Ich hab die GTP Typ 5, die laut Waku etwa 0,25 hat und real etwa ne 0,28er bis 0,29er ist.

Das ist zwar immer noch dicker, aber wenigstens nicht ganz so derb. Und man kann den Rest im Bedarfsfall anspleißen.

Selbstverständlich ist die Tragkraft am wichtigsten. Doch der Durchmesser spielt für mich aus genannten Gründen auch eine Rolle. Wohlgemerkt NICHT, weil ich nen "so dünn und stark wie möglich"-Tick habe.

Das ist mir relativ egal - auf n paar Zehntelmillimeter hin oder her kommts in puncto Scheuchwirkung etc. IMO eh nicht an. 

Aber ich steh einfach nicht auf nutzlos rumliegenden und ebenfalls bezahlten Schnurrestmüll. DAS ist IMO auch Abzocke - andernfalls würden die Leute wohl gleich immer nur gezielt kleinere und damit günstigere Spulen kaufen, anstatt die teurere (da größere) Version zu nehmen und den Rest gezwungenermaßen wegzuwerfen.

Quasi: Warum soll ich für 135 m löhnen, wenn ich effektiv nur 100 m "verarbeiten" kann? Das seh ich irgendwie nicht ein.

Und da ne Weile "kapazitätsrumzuprobieren" macht noch mehr Kohle kaputt.Man muss sich quasi nacheinander 5 verschiedene (evtl. auch richtig teure!) Schnüre druffspulen, um rauszufinden, was für einen optimal und zur jeweiligen Rolle passt.

Dass das die Hersteller freut, ist mir klar - auch "ver"-kauft (und das offenbar bzw. hoffentlich möglichst oft!) ist verkauft... drum find ich das extremst nervig.


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Mit Durchmessern kann ich garnichts mehr anfangen !
Ich bestelle nur noch 300 yds-Spulen aus USA.
Diese werden dann (mit entsprechender Mono-Unterfütterung) auf 2 Rollen verteilt und fettich ist die Laube 
Ich habe auf meiner Stella auch die Stroft Typ 3. Ist zwar ne super Schnur aber ob der dreifache Preis zur USA Power-Pro gerechtfertigt ist, laß ich mal dahingestellt.
Nochmal zur Tragkraft: In D wird der lineare Tragkraft angegeben. In USA die Knotentragkraft.
(Eine 10 Pfd. USA-Schnur entspricht ca. einer 15 Pfd. aus D)


----------



## Lorenz (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ..., bezüglich Durchmesser (da schreiben die Amis eben nichts drauf) und Tragkraft!...


Also draufstehen tut da schon was; sowohl bei der PowerPro als auch der tuf line...



Auf der 15 lb tuf line steht 0,15mm. Ein kurzer Blick in meine Schnurfassungstabelle (Messwerte) sagt aber, dass das auch nicht wirklich hilfreich ist. 
z.B. Spro Arc 4000er 
Katalogangabe  225m/0,27mm 
Messwert 225m/15 lb tuf line.


Shimano gibt die Schnurfassung der Rollen (auf der nordamerika.Homepage) auch in lb-PowerPro in yards an. Das nenn ich kundenfreundlich #6 Wobei ich noch nicht 100% sicher bin inwieweit die stimmen; es scheint aber hinzuhauen.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Also ich kann nur sagen, das die PP die beste geflochtene ist die ich bisher gefischt habe. Ich habe mir am Freitag sogar noch eine dreihundert Yard-spule aus Nauen mitgenommen ( für 30 euro). Habe sie gleich auf meine neue Rolle gespult und auch schon gefischt, und muss sagen alles Top.#h


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Power Pro ist einfach eine schei** Schnur. Nichts weiter.
> 
> Ich hab bei einer Rolle mal eine Rollenfüllung davon umsonst bekommen. Stroft hatten sie dort nicht. Naja, einem geschenkten Gaul...
> 
> ...



Sry aber deinen Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können.
Den Leuten ihre Gut&Günstig-Schnur madig zu machen um dann noch auf eine ungemein teuerere Schnur zu verweisen find ich nich i.O.
Ich fische auch Power Pro, bisher nur die 20 lbs-Variante und bin sehr zufrieden, vorher fischte ich die powerline 0.14, welche ich nur einen hauch besser finde. aber 20 € für 150m powerline oder 25-30 für 270m Power pro richtet das wieder


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, das die R2 dünner ist als die 13er PP und die R2 auf einmal ohne Probleme zu knoten ist und auch nicht ausfranst.
> 
> Wenn dann die Lösung ist, eine 20er PP zu nehmen. Bitte...



laßt doch endlich mal beim vergleichen die durchmesserangaben von hier weg.
die r2 sollte in etwa der pp 10lbs entsprechen. und die durchmessser nehmen sich auch so gut wie nichts.
hast du schon mal gemessen oder nur laut augenschein?
ich hab noch keine probleme mit knoten oder ausfransen bei der pp gehabt.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Sry aber deinen Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können.
> Den Leuten ihre Gut&Günstig-Schnur madig zu machen um dann noch auf eine ungemein teuerere Schnur zu verweisen find ich nich i.O.
> Ich fische auch Power Pro, bisher nur die 20 lbs-Variante und bin sehr zufrieden, vorher fischte ich die powerline 0.14, welche ich nur einen hauch besser finde. aber 20 € für 150m powerline oder 25-30 für 270m Power pro richtet das wieder



Und warum soll ich mir meinen Kommentar sparen?

Darf ich zu Produkten die ich schlecht finde meine Meinung nicht äussern? Sollen hier nur Lobeyhymnen abgehalten werden?

Du schreibst ja selber, das du Hauptsache billig willst...

Die PP kostet pro 100m im laden ca. 13 Euro. Die Stroft kostet 20 Euro. Also sind das bei einer 150m Füllung 10,50 Euro mehr. Na Wahnsinn. Wenn die Stroft nun noch viel länger hält, dan zeigt sich welche Schnur wirklich die teurere ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



antonio schrieb:


> laßt doch endlich mal beim vergleichen die durchmesserangaben von hier weg.
> die r2 sollte in etwa der pp 10lbs entsprechen. und die durchmessser nehmen sich auch so gut wie nichts.
> hast du schon mal gemessen oder nur laut augenschein?
> ich hab noch keine probleme mit knoten oder ausfransen bei der pp gehabt.
> ...



Hab auf eine Spule etwas mehr R2 als 13er PP raufbekommen.


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und warum soll ich mir meinen Kommentar sparen?
> 
> Darf ich zu Produkten die ich schlecht finde meine Meinung nicht äussern? Sollen hier nur Lobeyhymnen abgehalten werden?
> 
> ...



du suchst dir deine zahlen aber auch wie du sie brauchst pp das teure und stroft das billige angebot.
ich kaufe die pp für ca 20-22 € für 270 m

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab auf eine Spule etwas mehr R2 als 13er PP raufbekommen.



hab doch gesagt laß die angaben hier weg, mach nen vergleich mit den originalangaben.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Bitte was?

Den Herstellerangaben kann man nicht trauen, weil die Originalangaben nicht stimmen. Man kann auch keinen Durchmesser bestimmen. Und wenn ich nun die Schnüre auf dieselbe Spule fülle und vergleiche, dann ist das auch nicht korrekt?


Man man man...


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> 
> Den Herstellerangaben kann man nicht trauen, weil die Originalangaben nicht stimmen. Man kann auch keinen Durchmesser bestimmen. Und wenn ich nun die Schnüre auf dieselbe Spule fülle und vergleiche, dann ist das auch nicht korrekt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



> Du schreibst ja selber, das du Hauptsache *billig* willst...


 
Ich möchte es *günstig* 



> Die PP kostet pro 100m im laden ca. 13 Euro. Die Stroft kostet 20 Euro.


 
Meine Power Pro liegt bei 7,- Euro und die Stroft bei 25,- Euro |wavey:


----------



## olaft64 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Nach meinen Erfahrungen vom Wochenende hole ich die (nach Tragkraft gekaufte) Mehrausgabe von 18 € für die Stroft mit aufgebogenem Haken statt verlorenen Wobblern schnell wieder rein- Entscheidung für mich, das soll jeder nach seinem Gusto halten. Wobei ich nicht auf den Durchmesser geachtet hatte, das hatte ich hier schon gelernt...

Möglichkeit 2, wie man doppelt spart: günstigere Schnur plus mehr (angegebene) Tragkraft gleich weniger Schnur-Menge, da die Rolle mit dickerer Schnur schneller voll wird .

Interessant ist für mich als relativem Neuling die bei vielen übereinstimmende Aussage zur (geringeren) Tragkraft der Power Pro- das war mir in der Deutlichkeit nicht bewusst trotz doch mittlerweile 7 Monaten aktivem Forenlebens.#c

Gruß Olaf


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

wieso geringere tragkraft ne 20lbs pp trägt auch 20lbs und ne 15lbs eben 15 lbs usw. mit noknote sogar noch mehr.

antonio


----------



## olaft64 (21. Mai 2013)

Für mich waren die deutschen 9 kg PP als Angabe relevant- und die sind real weniger als 7 kg bei Stroft. Internationale Angaben aussen vor gelassen.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

ihr tut ja gerade alle so ob man sich zum ersten mal geflochtene kauft.
man kennt doch das angebot, die relaen tragkräfte und durchmesser und dass gerade von erfahrenen Anglern dieses Argument kommt, mmh?
die "ehrlichen" angaben von stroft wiegen keineswegs den preisunterschied auf.


----------



## olaft64 (22. Mai 2013)

Die PP war tatsächlich meine erste Geflochtene. Gekauft nach Tragkraft,  weil Durchmesser keinen Sinn macht. Und jetzt - nach einigen Koederverlusten und Kauf der Stroft- mit dem Unterschied konfrontiert- siehe meinen ersten Beitrag. 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Für mich waren die deutschen 9 kg PP als Angabe relevant- und die sind real weniger als 7 kg bei Stroft. Internationale Angaben aussen vor gelassen.
> Gruß Olaf



wie gesagt die angaben hier kann man getrost in die tonne treten.

antonio


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> ihr tut ja gerade alle so ob man sich zum ersten mal geflochtene kauft.
> man kennt doch das angebot, die relaen tragkräfte und durchmesser und dass gerade von erfahrenen Anglern dieses Argument kommt, mmh?
> die "ehrlichen" angaben von stroft wiegen keineswegs den preisunterschied auf.



bei pp gibts auch "ehrliche" angaben nur eben nicht hier bei uns.
und wenn die händler hier verkehrte angaben machen hat das nichts mit der qualität der schnur zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Jekli (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Grundlegend ist doch festzuhalten das die Stroft bei 100m und 25€ einfach sch... teuer ist. Dafür jedoch mit echter (meiner Meinung) Qualität glänzt! Ist die einzige Schnur die z.B. an meine Vertikalrute kommt. Fische sie da mit 4,5 Kg Tragkraft und die hält sie! Verwende jedoch nur noch no-knot. Jeder der bei Geflochtene nen Knoten macht braucht sich über den Tragkraftverlusst bekanntlich nicht wundern. DIe Schnur hält deutlich länger als ne PP. Die PP wurde in der (ich glaube auch um die 5Kg) Variante nach einer Woche wieder runtergeschmissen. Franzt aus etc. Dagegen fisch ich sie in höheren Tragkräften auf der Spinne ganz gerne. Da ist die Qualität bei deutlich niedrigeren Preis für mich eine Option. #h


----------



## nekrobiose88 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Ja ist die Stroft wirklich so Toll wie man oft liest oder wird sie nur schöngeredet um den Preis zu rechtfertigen? Ist sie rundgeflochten und glatt? Würd mich interessieren weil ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele die Stroft zu kaufen. Ich selbst hab nur die Power Pro S8S und die normale Power Pro auf meinen Rollen und keinerlei Probleme damit, hab noch nie nen Köder oder Fisch wegen der Schnur verloren. Einen Freund von mir ist das gar nicht aufgefallen das die S8S eine geflochtene ist, ich zitiere: "Wal si day Schnur alangt way a Mono! (Weil sich die Schnur anfühlt wie eine Mono!)"
Hab sogar mit nem Eimer den ich langsam und gleichmäßig mit Wasser volllaufen lies um ne lineare Belastung zu simulieren getestet ob die S8S 0,19 wirklich mehr als 10 Kilo aushält, bei knapp 13 Kilo ist das untere Stahlvorfach gerissen das den Eimer hielt. :g


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Im BG-Forum wurden Tests durchgeführt, da hat die PP weniger gut und die Stroft auch nicht als Supergut abgeschnitten. Hier der Link:
Falls nicht erlaubt bitte entfernen:
http://www.big-game-board.info/deut...ng-seite-14/index14.html?highlight=Schnurtest


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

also die Stroft ist schon eine richrtig gute Schnur.
Sie ist auch in dünnen Durchmesern absolut rndgeflochten aber eben nicht super Glatt. Was für viele (besonders die Knoter) eher ein Vorteil ist, da die Schnur dann nicht so stark einschneidet bzw. durchrutsch.
Das einzige was einem an der Schnur stören könnte ist, das sie relativ laut in den Ringen ist.
Ansonsten ist sie schon ziemlich perfekt und hält in der Regel auch deutlich länger als die meisten anderen geflochtenen.
Ich habe die auf einer Rolle seit 2004 drauf (Typ 4 in grau) und sie erst jetzt ersetzt. Aber nicht weil sie schlecht war, sondern nur noch um die 80 Meter drauf waren. Dadurch rechtfertigt sich der höhere Preis allemal.
Fischt man natürlich in sehr hängerträchtigen Gebieten, und man muss eh jedes jahr aufgrund von Schnurverlust die Schnur erneueren ist sie natürlich sehr teuer. Hat man damit eher weniger Probleme, ist die Stroft auf Dauer gesehen mit die günstigste Schnur.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Ich glaub ich werde mir die Stroft auch mal zulegen.
Suche eine passende Schnur, die ich auf meine Zanderrute- bzw. rolle draufmachen kann. Denke Typ 3 mit 7 kg sollte reichen.


----------



## olaft64 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Wie geschrieben: die Stroft 7 kg mit verbessertem Albright-Knoten an 7,2 kg Flourcarbon und angeknotetem Wirbel- einen Jig-Haken und einen Drilling aufgebogen beim Hänger lösen und dann Abriss des Wirbels am Flourcarbon.

Das sollte also auch bei Dir genügen- ich fische am Baggersee mit reichlich Holzeinlage... 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



Jekli schrieb:


> Die PP wurde in der (ich glaube auch um die 5Kg) Variante nach einer Woche wieder runtergeschmissen. Franzt aus etc. Dagegen fisch ich sie in höheren Tragkräften auf der Spinne ganz gerne. Da ist die Qualität bei deutlich niedrigeren Preis für mich eine Option. #h



Weiß garnicht was ihr alle mit der PP anstellt, habe hier teilweise seit 5 Jahren die gleiche Füllung ohne Probleme  drauf. Momentan die TufLine XP am testen, macht auch nen guten Eindruck, ob sich dieser bestätigt muss sich zeigen.

Ohne Frage ist die Stroft ne gute Schnur, aber ich sehe einfach den Preis nicht als gerechtfertigt an.


----------



## olaft64 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Ich bisher auch nicht. Aber nachdem ich neue Drillinge und Jighaken statt Stahlvorfach plus Köder brauche, denke ich an meinem *hängerreichen* Gewässer anders. Vielleicht macht das den Unterschied zur Zufriedenheit?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

was geht denn hier ab?
du tust ja so als ob die Stroft die einzige Schnur auf dem Markt ist die 7 kg hält. Das Argument mit Hänger lösen ist doch, pardon, lächerlich.
Meine PP 20 lbs. hält über 11 kg, kann ich damit keine Hänger lösen?
Kommt mir so vor als wollten alle Stroftanhänger ihre Mehrausgaben um jeden Preis rechtfertigen.

EDIT:  dass stroft ehrlichere Angaben in Deutschland macht in Sachen Tragkraft ist ja bekannt, aber man kann sich doch informieren welche Schnur wirklich so und soviel hält anstatt auf die neueste Whiplash 0.000034 reinzufallen um dann knallharter anhänger der stroft zuwerden, ohne irgendwas dazwischen.


----------



## proinfishing (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Mit der PP habe ich bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Im Gegenteil, bei mir ist es eher das FC-Vorfach, das bei Hängern nachgibt bzw. dort die Knoten nicht halten..

Edit: Möchte noch anmerken, dass ich immer No-Knot als Verbindung von Hauptschnur und Vorfach verwende.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Der Preis ist auch im Vergleich zur Power Pro nicht gerechtfertigt.
Allerdings gefallen mir bei der Power Pro die Durchmesser unter 0.15 mm nicht so sehr, da sie doch relativ platt sind.
Deshalb möchte ich mir mal die Stroft genauer ansehen und testen.
Und seien wir mal ehrlich...wer jeden Tag oder zumindest mehrmals in der Woche angeln geht, der darf sich auch mal etwas besseres gönnen #6


----------



## olaft64 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> was geht denn hier ab?
> du tust ja so als ob die Stroft die einzige Schnur auf dem Markt ist die 7 kg hält. Das Argument mit Hänger lösen ist doch, pardon, lächerlich.
> Meine PP 20 lbs. hält über 11 kg, kann ich damit keine Hänger lösen?


 
Natürlich hast Du recht- man kann das Problem auch anders lösen. 

Nur wenn ich (planlos, weil erste geflochtene) eine 9 kg PP Schnur kaufe und wahrscheinlich 200 € oder mehr für verlorene Stahlvorfächer und Wobbler/ Gummis seit Oktober bezahlt habe, ärgere ich mich. Aber erst, nachdem ich eine Stroft auf einer anderen Rolle habe und lerne, was mit 7kg Tragkraft geht.#q

Natürlich kann ich eine Eisenkette bzw. das Synonym in Angelschnur nehmen- sprich eine (deutsche) 15 kg PP kaufen. Aber 20 oder ggf. auch 25 € für eine bessere (weil dünnere bei gleicher Festigkeit) Schnur pro Füllung investiere ich gern. Fangen werde ich nicht mehr (über meinem Bild steht nicht ohne Grund "Bisher Schneider-Meister"), aber ich habe ein besseres Gefühl.

Und das ist mir manchmal sogar noch mehr als 25 € wert.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



> Nur wenn ich (planlos, weil erste geflochtene) eine 9 kg PP Schnur kaufe und wahrscheinlich 200 € oder mehr für verlorene Stahlvorfächer und Wobbler/ Gummis seit Oktober bezahlt habe, ärgere ich mich. Aber erst, nachdem ich eine Stroft auf einer anderen Rolle habe und lerne, was mit 7kg Tragkraft geht.#q


So richtig verstehe ich dich nicht,zufällig fische ich die 9kg Powerpro, genau wie ich auch schon die Stroft in 7kg gefischt habe.
Wer weiß was du da für eine Marge erwischt hast.
Ich habe dauernd Hänger an meinem Baggersee,allerdings vorwiegend Kraut und dass reiße ich einfach aus mit der Schnur,aber genauso habe ich auch schon im Totholz die Haken mit der Schnur aufgebogen!
Normalerweise würde mir eine 7kg Schnur zum Hechtfischen reichen, aber ich muss immer mit Wallern rechnen und da habe ich mit dieser (Powerpro 0,15er) Schnur schon bis ca.20kg Fische gezogen und zwar ohne Probleme!
Wenn du nicht vielleicht eine China Powerpro erwischt hast, dann tippe ich eher auf die Rolle,Schnurlaufröllchen, Rutenringe, als Grund für das völlige Versagen dieser Schnur.

Jürgen


----------



## olaft64 (28. Mai 2013)

Also zunächst "Danke" für die Erklärungsversuche. 

Die Rolle ist eine 3000er Rarenium, 4 Monate alt. Da ich Hänger nicht mehr mit Rolle und Bremse loese, sollte da alles sauber sein.

Rute ist inzwischen (seit 16.05.) die Shimano Speedmaster, vorher war es eine Abozugabe Sportex Black Pearl (seit Anfang Dezember). Also alles zu neu, um beschädigt zu sein.

Schnur stammt vom örtlichen Händler und nicht aus dem Internet. 

Abrisse, soweit einschaetzbar,  kurz vor dem Vorfach oder am Knoten. Manchmal drei an einem Tag. Und das mit Vorfaechern mit 7 kg Tragkraft...

Vielleicht habe ich einfach eine Montagscharge,  denn Knotenlosverbinder brachten keinen wirklichen Fortschritt.  Insofern werde ich 37,50 Euro in die Hand nehmen und 150 m Stroft R2 aufziehen lassen. Und zumindest ein gutes Gefühl haben;-)

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



> Also alles zu neu, um beschädigt zu sein.


Naja, es soll auch schon ab Werk beschädigte Ringe gegeben haben ..... 

Auf jeden Fall ist das nicht normal was du erzählst. Würde es immer beim Knoten passieren, würde ich sagen du knotest falsch. Aber mit nem NoKnot ???
Wäre die Schnur insgesamt schlecht, hättest du Abrisse an allen Stellen (also auch mittendrin), aber nicht nur im "Vorfachbereich".

Mir geht es da eher wie Taxidermist, ich biege eher die Haken auf (bzw. bis sie brechen) als das die Schnur reißt.





> Aber 20 oder ggf. auch 25 € für eine bessere (*weil dünnere bei gleicher Festigkeit*) Schnur pro Füllung investiere ich gern.


Ähmmmm, ja .....


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich mit der Stroft R-Type nicht so einhundertprozentig anfreunden konnte. Keine Frage - es ist eine gute Schnur. Aber im Vergleich zur Power Pro konnte ich keine Unterschiede feststellen außer, dass sie leiser in den Ringen ist und bereits beim ersten Einsatz recht weich (die PP muss man dafür ein, zwei Mal fischen). In Punkto reeler Tragkraft liegt die 0,15er PP (vom Hersteller mit 9 kg angegeben) spürbar vor der Stroft R 3 (laut Hersteller 7 kg) - bei Verwendung von Knotenlosverbindern. Was den Verschleiß angeht, ist die Stroft aus meiner Sicht nicht langlebiger als die PP. Neulich habe ich mit der Stroft sogar zwei gute Zander verloren, weil die Schnur an der Steinpackung durchgescheuert ist, was mir mit der PP, die ich seit Jahren fische noch nie passiert ist, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
Ich will die Stroft keinesfalls schlechtreden, allerdings ist der Preisunterschied zur PP meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Tate (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> genau, und was sagen uns diese ANgaben gegenüber den Deutschen ???
> Genau das was ich vorher geschrieben habe.
> Ich bezog mich auf Deutsche ANgaben und nicht auf irgendwelche USA, Japan oder China Angaben.
> Die Schnur ist ja nun keine amndere in den USA, dort werden eben nur die reellen Tragkräfte angegeben. Soweit ich weiß sogar die Nassknotenfestigkeit bei irgend son STandardknoten. Kann mich da aber auch täuschen.
> ...



Die Zahlen der Tabelle sind irgendwie falsch. Meine PP ist bei 15lb mit 7kg  und 0,19mm angegeben. Ist aber auch Direktimport.


----------



## glavoc (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Hm, kenne die Stroft nicht und fische die PP....und seit ich mein FC an die geflochtene so wie in diesem Video "knüpfe" hab ich auch keine Abrisse am Knoten mehr...vielleicht hilft dir das weiter....hier der Link/das Video:
http://rcfishing.blogspot.de/2012/06/tony-pena-knot.html

LG

(irgendwie kommen mir die Stroft Anhänger wie Apple Benutzer vor)...


----------



## antonio (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



Tate schrieb:


> Die Zahlen der Tabelle sind irgendwie falsch. Meine PP ist bei 15lb mit 7kg  und 0,19mm angegeben. Ist aber auch Direktimport.



die metrische tabelle stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.
die 15 lbs aus dem amiland ist auch nicht mit 0,19mm angegeben.
die ist mit 0,007 inch angegeben was aber auch nicht der realität entspricht.
ebenso die 20 lbs die mit 0,009 inch angegeben ist.
real ist diese so ca 0,28mm.

antonio


----------



## bobbykron (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

Will mir mal n kleinen vorrat ordern. Hab ich das richtig im sinn, dass ne deutsch angegebene 15lbs pp im amiland ne 10lbs entspricht !? Und habt ihr mal ne shopempfehlung?
Merci
Mfg matze


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

ja, und was ist daran falsch ??

"und hier noch eine kleine Mini-Tabelle:
0,15mm (9kg)  - 10lb (4.53)
0,19mm (13kg) - 15lb (6.8)
0,23mm (15kg) - 20lb (9.06)
0,28mm (20kg) - 30lb (13.6)"

Deine PP hat 15lbs mit 7 kg und 0.19mm. Ist doch genau das was ich geschrieben habe. Meine angegeben 6.8kg errechnen sich aus dem lb Wert. Die 13 kg ist die Tragkraft die in D für dir 0.19er angegeben wird.
Grüße


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/power_pro_v2/info/using_powerpro/specs.html

Alles nicht so ganz koscher... Meine 15lbs Pp aus dem Ammiland hat bis jetzt zwar alles gehalten, ist aber auch ein echtes Seil und bestimmt dicker als 0,007" |kopfkrat


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



bobbykron schrieb:


> .... Und habt ihr mal ne shopempfehlung?....



Kaufe immer hier: http://stores.ebay.com/Scissortail-Sports/_i.html?_nkw=powerpro&submit=Search&_sid=570387


----------



## Tate (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

@Welsfaenger
Sorry habe die Tabelle falsch interpretiert.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

@veit

welche stroft hattest du, vor allem welche Farbe.
Die "beste" Farbe ist in meinen AUgen die Orange. Die grüne scheint auch gut zu halten und die graue sowieso. Die Pinke geht gar nicht.
Vom Gefühl würde ich die Stroft Typ 3 Orange (7kg) n bißchen stärker einschätzen als eine 0.15er PP. Was Schnurabriss wegen Abrieb angeht gibt es die tollsten Dinger. Beim Anjiggen an einer Muschelbank und ohne Widerstand durch, obwohl n 50cm STahlvorfach davor war. Und das war eine 10lbs PowerPro S8S.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Kaufe immer hier: http://stores.ebay.com/Scissortail-Sports/_i.html?_nkw=powerpro&submit=Search&_sid=570387



Wobei es momentan wenig Sinn macht bei David zu bestellen, er liefert zwar wieder nach Deutschland, allerdings zu extremen Versandkosten.


----------



## Veit (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

@ welsfaenger: Erst war sie rot, jetzt eher pink. Genau wie der Korkgriff der Shimano Yasei, auf der ich die Rolle mit Stroft hatte. Also nix mit Farbstabilität. Wiegesagt, so richtig vom Hocker gerissen hat die Schnur mich nicht....


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*

ok, die rote hatte ich noch nicht. Probier mal die Orange, super farbstabil und mit einer Polbrille excellent zu erkennen.


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Power Pro und Stroft*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ok, die rote hatte ich noch nicht. Probier mal die Orange, super farbstabil und mit einer Polbrille excellent zu erkennen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Natürlich bleicht die Schnur etwas aus aber es war immer noch ein sattes orange.#6
Eine der wenigen Schnüre die mich von Anfang an überzeugt hat und mich auch noch nicht enttäuscht hat.


----------

